# Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???



## Volcano (13. Januar 2010)

*Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Hi HO!!

Ich wollte umsteigen von Deti. Wasser + Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch by Aquatuning + Primochill PC Ice Dye Bomb.

Wollte mal fragen was Ihr so benutzt und ob ihr mit der Kühlwirkung zufrieden seid!!

Gruß


----------



## Monsterclock (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich hab dest wasser + Feser Base, ich hab aber schon gehört diese Farbzustäze sind nich so toll sind. -> Thema: Ausflocken Aber Kühlleistung ist eigentlich nicht das Problem


----------



## Madz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Nur destilliertes Wasser, ohne Zusätze.  [ironie] Und das Dye Bomb wirklich super. [/ironie]


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Leitungswasser + Kühlerfrostschutz mit Korrosionsschutz, eigentlich exakt das gleiche was ich in mein Auto auch reinkippe, also Glysanthin von BASF oder vergleichbares, mischverhältniss 50-50. 

Hat mehrere vorteile, erstens Korrosionsschutz für Alu teile, zweitens schmierung für die Pumpe, drittens Frostsicher bis -40°C, was ganz praktisch ist wenn man den Radi bei so nem Wetter drausen hat.


----------



## Volcano (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Was haltet ihr denn hier von:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Thermochill EC-6 UV Blue 1000ml Thermochill EC-6 UV Blue 1000ml 30161

oder 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Fluid XP+ Eco-Earth Midnight Blue UV 944ml (32oz) Fluid XP+ Eco-Earth Midnight Blue UV (32oz) 944ml 30127


----------



## Madz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Um Ehrlich zu sein: Von Farbe im Wasser halte ich allgemein nichts. Das Dye Bomb ist dabei nur ein schlimmerer Ausreisser.


----------



## Volcano (13. Januar 2010)

oder er hier:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Fluid XP+ Nano-Fluid Invisible Blue UV 944ml (32oz) Fluid XP+ Nano-Fluid Invisible Blue UV (32oz) 944ml 30132

ja gut ist geschmackssachen nä!!!


----------



## Xylezz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Wenn ich Farbe ins System machen würde dann wohl eher etwas von The Feser Company wie zB:

Feser One Fluid - UV Orange 1L - A-C-Shop

Vor allem gibt es viele verschiedene Farben von Feser (sogar schwarz  ) und Probleme sind mir auch keine bekannt mit dem Zeug

MfG Xy


----------



## Madz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Nein ist es nicht. Es ist eine praktische Überlegung.



Schläuche und Kühler säubern und Schlauch evtl. weg schmeissen

*vs.*


Ruhe und Stressfreiheit.



​Die UV Zusätze lassen mit der Zeit auch in der Wirkung nach.


----------



## Volcano (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



Madz schrieb:


> Die UV Zusätze lassen mit der Zeit auch in der Wirkung nach.




js gut aber denn kann man es ja neu kaufen!!ich muss sagen ich habe das zeug von Primochill drin und da sieht man nicht wirklich ne Veränderung und ich habe das Zeug schon ca 1 1/4 Jahre drin!!!


----------



## Madz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Viel Spass beim sauber machen.....


----------



## Nucleus (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich habe bislang Inno Protect und H2O Dest. benutzt.

Steige allerdings morgen oder übermorgen beim Neuaufbau des Systems auf H2O Dest. und G48 um.

Ist auf Dauer einfach billiger und viele User berichten Gutes darüber.

Wenn Du unbedingt Farbe haben willst, solltest Du mit einem Beleuchtungsmodul und einer farbigen LED Deinen AGB beleuchten.
Farbige Schläuche sind eh farbintensiver


----------



## Ratty0815 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Wenn ich Farbe ins System machen würde dann wohl eher etwas von The Feser Company wie zB:
> 
> Feser One Fluid - UV Orange 1L - A-C-Shop
> 
> ...



Dito nur andere Farbe & bisher keine Probleme, da ich aber demnächst vom innovatec-Kühler auf den Heatkkiller LT wechsel, bin ich schon gespannt wie die Düsenplatte nach einer Gewissen Zeit aussieht 

Feser One Fluid - UV Red 1L - A-C-Shop


----------



## Gast1663794603 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

ich hab jetzt gerade dest. wasser mit I. Protect drinne...ich wollte damals auf keinen fall uv zusatz

uv aktive schläuche sind um welten besser


----------



## Speed-E (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Nutze nur dest. Wasser mit Zitronengeschmackt (Zitronensäure).


----------



## VJoe2max (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Mit Aquadest, G48 und ein paar wenigen Tropfen HP-Druckertinte habe ich mal einen erfolgreichen Langzeit-Farbversuch gemacht (1/2 Jahr). Gibt ein sehr schönes Blau und flockt nicht aus. Dabei hatte ich mit transparenten Tygons kein Problem - waren am Ende immer noch klar. 
Mit schwarzer Tinte läuft der Test bereits seit fast einem Jahr im regulären System - allerdings färbt auf Kupfer schon ein wenig ab. Hält sich aber bis jetzt in Grenzen und lässt sich auch leicht wieder entfernen sofern man die Komponenten nicht ohne vorher zu spülen trocknen lässt. Da hab ich jetzt allerdings von vorn herein schwarze Schläuche drin - kann also nichts über Schlauchverfärbung sagen.
Wer G48 transparent machen will kann mal ein zwei Tropfen Chlorix rein geben - der Effekt ist beeindruckend . Allerdings habe ich das nur mal in einem Testkreislauf ohne Wakü-Komponenten gemacht - ist aus korrsionschutztechnischer Sicht nämlich eher keine gute Idee 

Normalerweise verwende ich aber nur Aquadest mit G48 und fahre damit seit langem recht gut. Wurde schon in mehreren Waküs parallel gefahren und macht keine Probleme. Ganz am Anfang so von 2002 bis 2004 habe ich noch Innoprotect verwendet - auch empfehlenswert aber recht teuer (dafür aber von Natur aus transparent).

Abraten würde ich dagegen von Anti-Corro-Fluid. Das zeigte bei mir keine ausreichende Korrosionschutzwirkung (auch nicht überdosiert) und flockte bei Normaldosierung schnell aus. Damals war allerdings auch noch teilweise Alu im Kreislauf.

Edit:


Speed-E schrieb:


> Nutze nur dest. Wasser mit Zitronengeschmackt (Zitronensäure).


Das ist hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeint! 
Dann kannst ja auch gleich Natriumpersulfat-Lösung rein schütten - ätzt das Kupfer noch wesentlich schneller als Zitronensäure  .


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich benutze Nanoxia Iceglow "IceBlue" und bin sehr zufrieden
Wasserzusätze / UV-Farben / Korrossionsschutz PC-IceBOX.de

gibts aber schon nen Nachfolger
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Nanoxia Hyperzero UV blue ReadyFluid 1000ml Nanoxia Hyperzero UV Blue ReadyFluid 1000ml 30114


----------



## dinolichtenau (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Na ja....wenn Ihr alle glaubt was die euch da so verkaufen für ein haufen Euronen

Was soll der ganze mist,Dest.Wasser etwas (50/50 was für ein mist) Schmierung für die Pumpealso die meisten sind nicht aus Metall.
Kühlerfrost.(Gibts auch Farblich....für wenig Geld)  und gut ist.

mann kanns ja auch übertreiben fürs Auto bekommste nen Liter  ob grün rot blau(je nach hersteller) für unter 9Euros und gibts hier und da auch im 0,5L reicht ewig


----------



## ole88 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

destl. + ino protect konzentrat


----------



## chefmarkus (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Den Klassiker: InnoProtect mit destiliertem Wasser zum selbst mischen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

[X]dest. Wasser, sonst nichts.

(früher auch noch ein bißchen Farbreste und AlO2, aber letzteres hab ich ausgetauscht und erstere sind mitlerweile fast vollkommen ausgespült)

Meine Meinung zu Zusätzen (und allem anderen  ), kann man ja an bekannter Stelle nachlesen.


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [X]dest. Wasser, sonst nichts.
> 
> (früher auch noch ein bißchen Farbreste und AlO2, aber letzteres hab ich ausgetauscht und erstere sind mitlerweile fast vollkommen ausgespült)
> 
> Meine Meinung zu Zusätzen (und allem anderen  ), kann man ja an bekannter Stelle nachlesen.


Momentan halte ich es auch so. Funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Als ich noch klare Schläuche hatte Inno Protect und als Zusatz Primochill Dye Bomb UV Blue.
Jetzt mit schwarzen Schlauch dest. Wasser und Inno Protect, da man die Farbe nur im AGB sehen würde und da kann man ja auch eine LED benutzen. Beim Wechsel musste ich mind. 4 mal den Kreislauf spülen bis ich den Zusatz raus hatte. Zusätze kommen bei mir nicht mehr rein.


----------



## Nucleus (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Hab' seit heute *G48 + H2O Dest.* (ca. 1:15) im System.

Scheint wunderbar zu fließen 

Und gegenüber IP hat es einen Vorteil: es klebt nicht so irre


----------



## DaxTrose (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Also ich benutze seit 1,5 Jahren Ein und das Selbe Feser One Cooling Fluid (Orange) und habe bis jetzt keine Ausflockungen. Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass sich Schläuche und evtl. Plaxi verfärbt. Das Plexiglas meines AGBs (alphacool) hat sich leicht verfärbt, das Plaxi von meinem EK GTX280 Kühler aber nicht. Mein EK Supreme war auch leicht verfärbt, konnte man aber nicht wirklich gut sehen, da orange und Kupfer nicht gerade kontrastreich sind. Ablagerungen hatte ich keine. Ich habe sogar beim Systemwechsel das selbe Feser genommen. Nur vorsichtshalber durch einen Nylonstrumpf gesiebt. Im AGB habe ich noch einen Filterschwamm, der meiner Meinung nach zu grob ist, um Flocken zu sieben!
Also ich kann, bis auf die Verfärbung, nichts negatives über das Feser One Cooling Fluid berichten.
Hier noch mal ein Bild vom EK GTX280 Kühler nach 3/4 Jahr Betrieb mit Feser One (orange), vor und nach dem Säubern!


----------



## TheReal1604 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ein Glück hab ich blaue Schläuche .


-> Innovatek Protect + dest Wasser.


----------



## computertod (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



TheReal1604 schrieb:


> -> Innovatek Protect + dest Wasser.


dito 
hatte zwar mal ne zeitlang nur dest. Wasser drin, hat sich aber nicht viel geändert


----------



## liofly (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Momentan habe ich auch noch Inno Protekt + Dest. Wasser. Werde demnächst aber auch auf G48 umsteigen.


----------



## vitka93 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Was ist den G48 ?


----------



## Madz (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Autokorrosionsschutz.


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Hier mal Beispiele.


----------



## Nucleus (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Hier mal Beispiele.



Und hier noch eines, das nicht den geschützten Namen G48 trägt:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Hi, also ich nutze seit ein paar Tagen destiliertes Wasser. Billig und einfach zu entsorgen.

Kann man durch Zusätze mehr Kühlleistung rausholen?


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



-=Hur-I-caN=- schrieb:


> Kann man durch Zusätze mehr Kühlleistung rausholen?



Nein - aber Korrosion vermeiden .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



-=Hur-I-caN=- schrieb:


> Hi, also ich nutze seit ein paar Tagen destiliertes Wasser. Billig und einfach zu entsorgen.



Genau meine Sichtweise 
Kein kleben, kein klumpen, kein vergiften und auch kaum ein bezahlen - was will man mehr?
Kupfer bleibt auch von alleine da, wo es hinsoll.

[/qUOTE]Kann man durch Zusätze mehr Kühlleistung rausholen?[/QUOTE]

Im Gegenteil. Aufgrund der physikalischen Eigenschaften stehen die Chancen sehr gut, dass ein Zusatz die Kühlleistung (unmessbar wenig) verschlechtert.


----------



## Nucleus (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Vielleicht ist es einfach eine psychologische Frage, aber ich fühle mich besser dabei, wenn ich weiß, dass etwas im Kreislauf ist, das auch dafür entwickelt wurde.
Und ja, ich weiß, dass G48 nicht für PC-WaKüs entwickelt wurde - Ihr wisst, was ich meine 

Falsch kann es nicht sein, wenn man alles richtig macht.

Habe G48 zwar noch keine Woche am Laufen, aber die zahlreichen Berichte in den Foren zeigen ja deutlich, dass bei richtigem Umgang damit keinerlei Probleme entstehen.

Außerdem ist die Farbe so schön


----------



## TheReal1604 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich setze nun auch auf G48 + Desti wasser. Bisher keine Probs . Das Inno Gelumpe ist auf dauer einfach viel zu teuer... 

Lg


----------



## Enforce (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

ich benutz desti wasser + nanoxia turboflow concentrate + dye bomb blood red


----------



## Madz (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Das Dye Bomb ist eines der übelsten UV -Mittel am Markt. Viel Spass beim Putzen!!


----------



## STER187 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Kann man durch Zusätze mehr Kühlleistung rausholen?[/QUOTE]

Im Gegenteil. Aufgrund der physikalischen Eigenschaften stehen die Chancen sehr gut, dass ein Zusatz die Kühlleistung (unmessbar wenig) verschlechtert.[/QUOTE]

man muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass eine Verbesserung auch möglich ist! (wenn man es richtig macht!) kommt ganz darauf an was man wie und warum einsetzt. 

1,2-Propandiol werd ich bei dem nächsten Umbau testen. eigene Mischung machen mit dest. Wasser und mal nen Langzeittest starten bevor ich es in den Kreilauf kippe. bin gespannt was dabei rauskommt. Denn es ist ein Wärmeträger und KÖNNTE dem dest. Wasser dabei helfen die Wärme abzuführen 

soviel zu meiner Theorie..werd posten was dabei rauskommt 

mfg
STER187


----------



## Burak_50 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Bei mir gibt's einmal "destilliertes Wasser ohne alles" ...


----------



## Thornscape (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Schön destilliertes Wasser mit einem kleinen Schuss ACFluid.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



STER187 schrieb:


> man muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass eine Verbesserung auch möglich ist! (wenn man es richtig macht!) kommt ganz darauf an was man wie und warum einsetzt.
> 
> 1,2-Propandiol werd ich bei dem nächsten Umbau testen. eigene Mischung machen mit dest. Wasser und mal nen Langzeittest starten bevor ich es in den Kreilauf kippe. bin gespannt was dabei rauskommt. Denn es ist ein Wärmeträger und KÖNNTE dem dest. Wasser dabei helfen die Wärme abzuführen



Die Frage ist nicht, ob es ein Wärmeträger ist (das ist sowieso nur eine Frage der Anwendung, im Zweifelsfall kann man den Begriff auf alles anwenden, was zu Kühlungszwecken zirkuliert wird - selbst wenn man Ketchup verwendet), sondern ob es ein besserer Wärmeträger als Wasser ist.
Ich hab zwar keine genaue Angabe zur Wärmekapazität gefunden, aber solange man keine Aggregatsgrenzen überschreitet, dürfte sie ähnlich wie bei Propanol sein. Also miserabel im Vergleich zu Wasser.


----------



## Dashquide (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Cooler  Master Aquagate NC-1 

super zeug


----------



## Roman441 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich benutze Destl. Wasser + Innovatek Protect IP


----------



## timbola (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Im Moment nur dest. H²O, temporäre Wakü...
Aber in der Regel benutze ich zusätzlich noch einen kleinen Schwaps G48.


----------



## STER187 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nicht, ob es ein Wärmeträger ist (das ist sowieso nur eine Frage der Anwendung, im Zweifelsfall kann man den Begriff auf alles anwenden, was zu Kühlungszwecken zirkuliert wird - selbst wenn man Ketchup verwendet), sondern ob es ein besserer Wärmeträger als Wasser ist.
> Ich hab zwar keine genaue Angabe zur Wärmekapazität gefunden, aber solange man keine Aggregatsgrenzen überschreitet, dürfte sie ähnlich wie bei Propanol sein. Also miserabel im Vergleich zu Wasser.


 
hmm wird sich weisen, und natürlich ist es ein Wärmeleitträger.. ob es nun besser als Wasser ist? gute Frage..sollte der Test beweisen.. oder ob es dem Wasser noch bessere Wärmeleiteigenschaften bringt.. 

mfg
STER187


----------



## D3N$0 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Benutze G48+Dest. Wasser, ich liebe diesen blauschimmer des Wassers dadurch


----------



## weizenleiche (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

G48?

Ich hab destilliertes Wasser und G12 plus plus als Korrosionsschutz usw.


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

@STER187: Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Kühlmediums ist nicht ausschlaggebend. Die von Wasser ist sogar äußerst bescheiden. Dennoch ist es aufgrund seiner außerordentlich hohen Wärmekapazität das Beste was man hat. Nur die Gase Wasserstoff und Helium haben höhere Wärmekapzitäten als Wasser (unter den Reinstoffen zumindest). Mehrwertige Alkohole wie die verschiedenen Glykole (z.B. Ethan-, Propan-, Butandiol) schneiden da eher mies ab. Auch die Wärmeleitfähigkeit dieser Zusätze ist nicht wesentlich besser als die von Wasser, womit auch nicht der Wärmeübergang bei niedrigen (laminaren) Fließgeschwindigkeiten verbessert werden kann. 

Nur wenn man es schafft ohne nennenswerten Wärmekapazitätsverlust eine deutlich verbesserte Wärmeleitung zu erreichen, kann man in dieser Schiene überhaupt etwas erreichen. Der einzige Ansatz in diese Richtung, der nicht von vorn herein aussichtlos ist, war die Geschichte mit dem Nanofluid, bei dem geringe Volumenanteile an Nanopartikeln die Wärmeleitung verbesserten aber die Wärmekapazität theoretisch kaum einschränkten. Allerdings nur theoretisch, denn dafür sind Lösungsmittel und Emulatoren nötig die einen größeren Volumenanteil einnehmen (wie beim Glykol) und damit den Effekt zumindest größtenteils wieder aufheben. Hinzu kommt, dass das nur etwas bei sehr langsamer Strömung bringt wo laminare Strömungsverhältnisse herrschen, da ansonsten die Wärmeleitung für den Wärmeübergang (z.B. vom Kühler ans Wasser) eine absolut untergeordnete Rolle spielt . Am Wäremübergang herrschen in einer gut funktionieren Wakü aber grundsätzlich turbulente Strömungsverhältnisse Turbulenz hat btw nicht primär was mit Verwirbelungen zu tun, sondern mit der Strömungsgeschwidnigkeit an sich in einem charakteristischen Querschnitt. Wenn die kritische Reynoldszahl überschritten wird hat man turbulente Strömung. 

@Topic: Ich denke ich werde demnächst mal AC Double Protect Ultra versuchen. Das scheint mir ne gute farblose Alternative zu IP zu sein. Inhibitoren selbst zumischen ist ja leider gar nicht so einfach. Die G48-Nachfärberei hab ich jetzt jedenfalls lang genug betrieben, weil mir der Originalfarbton nicht gefällt . Ganz ohne Korrosionschutz lasse ich meine Kreisläufe aber höchstens mal für kürzere Tests und Probeläufe laufen - da habe ich über die Jahre zu schlechte Langzeiterfahrungen mit Korrosion gemacht (auch ohne Alu im Kreislauf).


----------



## fuzzi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Innovatek Protect IP..


bin recht zufrieden damit..


----------



## SuEdSeE (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Destiliertes Wasser...


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Destiliertes Wasser + Protect IP


----------



## STER187 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

@ VJoe2Max
wirklich, wirklich schöne Antwort 
(hab mir aber schon auf Grund deiner div. Tagebücher gedacht, dass du weißt wovon du redest )

aber die Frage und somit der Grundlegende Faktor ob die Wärmekapazität bei hinzufügen von 1,2-Propandiol leidet ist leider noch im Unklaren. Und darauf würde ich nämlich bauen. 
Falls diese nicht beeinflusst werden würde (von dest. Wasser) und nur erhöhte Wärmeleitfähigkeit zur Folge hätte, abgesehen vom Strömungsverhalten/geschwindigkeit im Kreislauf.. Würde sich dies doch nur positiv auf die Kühlleistung auswirken  (die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt)

hmm testen will ich es trotzdem noch..
mfg
STER187


----------



## hotfirefox (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich muß dich enttäuschen 
1,2-Propandiol hat eine Wärmekapazität von 3 kJ/(kg K) und Wasser hat eine c von 4,18 kJ/(kg K)


----------



## STER187 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

ohhh Ka**e.. 

naja Ideen werden mir sicher neue einfalln 


mfg
STER187


----------



## affli (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Feser One Cooling Fluid


----------



## gharbi_sam (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Destilliertes Wasser + Innoprotect, bis jetzt keine probleme


----------



## einsA (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

dye bomb zu empfehlen oder nicht?


----------



## Xylezz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich finde "die! bomb" passender...also kurz: nicht wirklich


----------



## einsA (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

was ist denn zu erwarten ? also welche probleme ?


----------



## Xylezz (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Flockt sehr oft aus und verstopft Düsenkühler


----------



## einsA (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

gibts dazu n testbericht schon oder sowas?


----------



## Xylezz (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Problem EC-6 und Primochill PC Ice Dye Bomb - Meisterkuehler.de - Wasserkühlung für Computer und Silent PCs

Hier mal ein schönes Beispiel 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...sser-faerben-ohne-verklmpen-2.html#post758930
Hier auch ein User 

MfG Xy


----------



## vitka93 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

TFC Feser One UV green , echt hammer das zeug !


----------



## Taitan (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

G30 + Dest. Wasser ca. 1:15
Sieht....sehr sehr pink aus. Aber das stört mich nicht wirklich.


----------



## einsA (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

hamm dye bomb jetzt 3 tage und noch keine probleme


----------



## Xylezz (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

3 Tage ist nun wirklich keine lange Zeit


----------



## Madz (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Das Zeug versaut die Schläuche auf brutalste Weise.


----------



## Xylezz (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Und nicht nur die Schläuche


----------



## Xandrus (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Bin grad G11 am testen mal schauen, aber denke mal sollte sich ähnlich verhalten wie G48  
G11 hat aber einen schöneren Blauton!


----------



## einsA (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

was zerstört es denn noch? die düsen? .. also ich hab schon gemerkt es verklebt auf jedenfall den schraubverschlüsse  und klebt wie sau das zeug


----------



## Xylezz (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich dich gewarnt und sogar Belege gegeben 

Deswegen.....
Auch wenn es gemein ist aber irgendwie find ich es lustig ^^


----------



## Dr.House (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

G48 ist top, nutze ich seit nem Jahr und ist billiger als der MIst den man als Wakü-Flssigkeit kaufen kann.


----------



## einsA (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

naja noch is alles im grünen bereich


----------



## On/OFF (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich nehm AT-Protect Plus (Fertigmische von Aquatuning) 

Ich hab es seit Einbau der Wasserkühlung drin, ca 1,5 Jahre . Hab kaum nachgekippt vielleicht 50 ml am Anfang. seit einem Jahr nix mehr. Die 10 € haben sich wirklich gelohnt.

PS: Durchfluss ist gleichgeblieben


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



> Ich nehm AT-Protect Plus (Fertigmische von Aquatuning)


Von der bekannt ist, dass sie die Schläuche versaut.


----------



## torpedomoskau (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich habe hier 4 wassergekühlte PC`s alle mit dest. Wasser und G12 der älteste läuft seid 4 Jahren mit dem Gemisch ohne Probleme.


----------



## gharbi_sam (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



Madz schrieb:


> Von der bekannt ist, dass sie die Schläuche versaut.



Du meintest wohl nichtdiesen hier oder ? link


----------



## Xylezz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Nein, das Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - AT-Protect-Plus 500ml AT-Protect-Plus 500ml 30022

Halt AT-Protect-Plus ^^


----------



## gharbi_sam (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ach so, mein fehler...Hatte schon angst bekommen da ich da oben genannte zeug in meinenm rechner habe (seit 9 monaten), ich werde meinen rechner  wahrscheinlich demnaechst auseinandernehmen und gucken ob alles ok ist, also keine rueckstaende am Kuehler usw...


----------



## Xylezz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Dürfte eigentlich nicht...das was du hast nutzen 50% der Leute hier (grob geschätzt)


----------



## gharbi_sam (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ja deswegen habe ich es auch gekauft, na dann bin ich mal beruhigt, danke


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Ich muß dich enttäuschen
> 1,2-Propandiol hat eine Wärmekapazität von 3 kJ/(kg K) und Wasser hat eine c von 4,18 kJ/(kg K)


Laut dieser Tabelle ist Ammoniak besser als Wasser (4.1813 vs. 4.700).
Allerdings muss der Ammoniak dafür flüssig sein, also kälter als -33°C [Quelle]. Wenn man nicht gerade in Sibirien lebt, braucht man dafür einen ziemlich starken Waterchiller. Oder man wirft Dice in den AGB.


----------



## Xylezz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Reiner flüssiger Wasserstoff wäre noch besser


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Nein, das Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - AT-Protect-Plus 500ml AT-Protect-Plus 500ml 30022
> 
> Halt AT-Protect-Plus ^^


eben.


----------



## blood266 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Hätte noch ne Frage an dich Madz. Reich dest. Wasser völlig aus, wenn ich nur Kupferkühler und Tüllen von Feser benutze.
Ich habe davor eine Inno + dest Wasser verwendet, aber nach dem vielen Bastelein ist mir das jetzt zu teuer, da der Kreislauf ziemlich Kühlmittel verschluckt.


----------



## Madz (17. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Also ich benutze seit einiger Zeit nur dest. Wasser. Da ich aber oft bastle, habe ich dazu keine "richtige" Langzeiterfahrung. Ganz sicher fährst du mit G48 und dest. Wasser.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich habe einmal eine Wakü mit Feser One befüllt - auch heute funktioniert noch alles tadellos. Hier hat man schon Farbe und Korrosionsschutz drin. Nachteil ist der Preis.


----------



## blood266 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Da ich aber nicht so auf blau steh, wär mir eine Farblose Lösung lieber.
Wie schaut es aus mit Feser Base aus.
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wasserzusätze » Feser » Feser Base – Corrosion Blocker 50 ml
Hätte einen guten Preis/Menge Wert.


----------



## ringl (18. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Feser One in schwarz (wirkt aba blau da der klare 16/10er Feser einen leichten blaustich hat)


----------



## rebiirth (19. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

das zeug hier ist aber gut oder ?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 500ml Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 500ml 30018 möchte meine erste wkü nicht grad versauen auch wenn ich sie erst in 3wees bekomme


----------



## ATB (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Wieviel Zitronensäure sollte man den auf 1 Liter Wasser geben? Wasserkontakt auf Kupfer, Messing und Nickel. Bitte keine "Warum-den-Zitronensäure-Frage".
Mit G48 hab ich schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Ich hatte G48-Ablagerung in der Pumpe nach 1 Monat Betriebszeit und die sahen nicht lecker aus..


----------



## Nucleus (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

In welchem Verhältnis hattest Du das G48 verwendet?


----------



## ATB (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

etwa 50:50


----------



## Nucleus (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Vielleicht lags ja daran


----------



## hydro (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

50:50? Schafft die Pumpe überhaupt so zähflüssiges Zeugs?  Ich habe ca. 25:1 und bin damit eigentlich recht zufrieden.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich nutze Destiliertes Wasser und Innovatek Proteckt IP...natürlich farblos und verstopfungsfrei...das finde ich am besten.


----------



## Taitan (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

G30+dest Wasser 1:10

Sieht Rosa aus, aber bei farbigen Schläuchen macht das nix.


----------



## Domowoi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich hab destilliertes Wasser und G48 im Kreislauf aber den Kreislauf komplett befüllt und nur einen Schuss hinzugegeben. Wasser ist blau und vermutlich auch ziemlich giftig was ja pratkisch der Sinn ist. 1:1 ist viel zu viel.

Nimm einfach etwas weniger. Du müsstest ja noch was haben.


----------



## Meph (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich nutze destilliertes Wasser + ein paar mg Uranin (die schaffens sicher nicht was zu verstopfen).
Eigentlich ists mir egal welche Farbe das Wasser hat, aber weild as System noch in der Probephase ist, hab ich gern etwas um zu sehen ob da vielleicht ein bisschen Flüssigkeit ausgetreten ist...

...Demnächst kommen neue Pumpe und AGB -> dann gibts kein Uranin mehr...

Eine Umfrage wär auch sinnvoll


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Innovatek Protect IP + dest. Wasser


----------



## F!ghter (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

dest wasser und g48 und n bisschen lebensmittelfarbe


----------



## rebiirth (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

@f!ghter was bringt g48 + lebensmittelfarbe ? 
g48 ist doch schon so dunkel blau


----------



## F!ghter (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

nope net wirklich eher so türkis...


----------



## ATB (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



Domowoi schrieb:


> Ich hab destilliertes Wasser und G48 im Kreislauf aber den Kreislauf komplett befüllt und nur einen Schuss hinzugegeben. Wasser ist blau und vermutlich auch ziemlich giftig was ja pratkisch der Sinn ist. 1:1 ist viel zu viel.
> 
> Nimm einfach etwas weniger. Du müsstest ja noch was haben.



*Sorry, Ausdrucksfehler meinerseits!*

Ich hatte die meiste Zeit* etwa 25% G48 im Wasser*. Anfangs waren es 50%; aber nur kurzzeitig.


----------



## Marquis (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

1:20 bis 1:10 sollte man machen, 1:3 ist immernoch zuviel.


----------



## ATB (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Danke für den Tipp

Aber wie ist es den nun mit Citronensäure? Gibt es da chemische Bedenken?


----------



## Marquis (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Hilft wahrscheinlich gegen Algen und anderen Biobefall (was sowieso unwahrscheinlich ist in einer Wakü), wüsste aber nicht wie es vor Korrosion schützen soll.


----------



## Nucleus (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Wenn Du den kreislauf saübern willst, nimm Cilit Bang (orangene Kappe) und lass es in den Komponenten einwirken.

Benutze es allerdings nicht mit der Pumpe


----------



## Domowoi (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich hab im Supermarkt nur den Sprüher mit orangenem Deckel gefunden und keine Probleme. Allerdings auch nur ein wenig reingetan.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp
> 
> Aber wie ist es den nun mit Citronensäure? Gibt es da chemische Bedenken?



Wenn du zuviel nimmst, hast du elektrochemische Korrosion zwischen Kupfer und Nickel. (zumindest haben jetzt einige meiner Nickelanschlüsse einen Hauch von Kupferoptik. Allerdings habe ich auch mit ettlichen Esslöffeln auf ~8l Wasser gearbeitet)
Wieviel man braucht, um Biobefall oder Anlaufen von Kupfer 100% zu verhindern, weiß ich nicht. (WC empfiehlt klassischerweise "eine Messerspitze reicht")


----------



## ATB (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Greift Citronensäure eigentlich auch Fette im Radi an?
Das Kühlwasser hat sich quasie "über nacht" eingetrübt.


----------



## F!ghter (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

war heut in der apotheke um nach lebensmittle farbe zu fragen und dann hat mir der nete kerl mir so n grünes pulver gegeben was des wasser extrem lila gemacht hat...
des zeug is hart aber iwie trau ich mich net des in meine wakü reinzutun..
kennnt des zeug wer???


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Das ist wahrscheinlich ein Indikator. Der geht nach dem PH wert des Wassers.
Also normaler weiße flockt das Zeug nicht aus.


----------



## F!ghter (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

ne er hat gesagt das man damit babypops desinfiziert...


----------



## Rauschel (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

**LEBENSMITTELFARBE**BLAU**ZUM EINFÄRBEN VON SAHNE** bei eBay.de: Backen (endet 02.06.10 19:23:16 MESZ) jede farbe die man eigentlich will

konnte damit sogar G48 + Desti wasser orange färben  

Abfärben tat es nicht . Da ist eine zuhohe dosis G48 schlimmer. und greift den schlauch etc an .


----------



## DAEF13 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich nutze im Moment Destiliertes Wasser und FluoProtect Green, bislang läuft auch alles bestens...

Kann mir irgendjemand was empfehlen, um (kräftiges) rotes Wasser hin zu bekommen?
Oder soll ich einfach Dest. Wasser + G48 + Lebensmittelfarbe in rot von Stoeber... nehmen?


----------



## Rauschel (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

die denke ich die billigste variante . 

Finde diese Fertig gemische überteuert.


----------



## F!ghter (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Thx rauschel aber des war keine antwort auf meine frge kann ich des zeug zu meinem g48 tun ohne  dass es was verstopft etc...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Greift Citronensäure eigentlich auch Fette im Radi an?
> Das Kühlwasser hat sich quasie "über nacht" eingetrübt.



*letzte Reste Chemiewissen rauskram*
ergibt Fett und Säure nicht Ester? Aber eigentlich erst bei sehr niedrigen PH-Werten und ggf. unter Wärmezufuhr. (oder wars dann schon Seife  )


----------



## Rauschel (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



F!ghter schrieb:


> Thx rauschel aber des war keine antwort auf meine frge kann ich des zeug zu meinem g48 tun ohne  dass es was verstopft etc...



Also bei mir gabs bis heute keine ablagerungen oder verstopfungen , muss nur auf das richtige verhältniss von g 48 und desti wasser achten . nicht zu viel G 48 da es den schlauch angreift. 1/10 reicht .
Farbe kannst nach deinem geschmack mischen .


----------



## TheReal1604 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Momentan - wie auch schon seit Anfang des Jahres:

Wasser + Glysantin 30:1

Immer noch die gleiche Brühe, passt alles bei mir .

Edit: Natürlich 30:1 xD .. wie komme ich nur auf sowas..


----------



## F!ghter (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

@ rauschel ich mein nicht die lebensmittelfarbe sondern des pulver aus dr apotheke..


@ real wohl eher 30:1 und is des net a bissal wenig glysantin???


----------



## Nucleus (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Es gibt auch Leute, die pures Destilliertes Wasser ohne Zusätze verwenden... Madz z.B. seit einiger Zeit und scheinbar ohne Probleme.


----------



## Rauschel (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



F!ghter schrieb:


> @ rauschel ich mein nicht die lebensmittelfarbe sondern des pulver aus dr apotheke..
> 
> 
> @ real wohl eher 30:1 und is des net a bissal wenig glysantin???



xD achso nu hab ich es auch 

Kann aber leider nicht sagen ob das pulver klumpt , verstopft oder sonstiges . 

Was solls den kosten ?


----------



## F!ghter (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

ne des hab ich umsonst bekommen der apotheker is selber im wakü business und war total nett....
schau mal in wakü bilderthread da hab ich bilder hochgladen von dem zeug...


----------



## Marquis (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

In meinem Server läuft auch nur dest. Wasser ohne Probleme, zeitweise mit Feser UV Dye, aber das hat mich nach kurzer Zeit genervt.
Wüsste auch nicht, was passieren soll solange kein Alu im Kreislauf ist.


----------



## ATB (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Denn Radi hab ich jetzt mit Cillit Bang grün "behandelt".
Jetzt ist erstmal desti. Water drin. Nicht das irgendein Öl meint, Widerstand leisten zu können.


----------



## dave888 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Hmm gibts das Kühlerforstschutzzeug auch in durchsichtig?

Würd mit das G48 auch reinteufeln, aber ich stehe eher auf durchsichtig.

Gruß


----------



## Alex89 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Wenn du durchsichtig haben willst rate ich dir zu Innovatek Protect Konzentrat oder das entsprechende fertig Gemisch bei Aquatuning!

Ich verwende G48 + dest Wasser im Verhältnis 1:10 -> Sattes türkis-blau 

MfG Alex


----------



## dave888 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ju das Aquatuning is grad drin 

dunkeles Rot wäre auch was! Sollte aber keinesfalls abfärben oder flocken!  

Kann mir jemand das was empfehlen? Irgendeine G zeug


----------



## x-coffee (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

ja, das kühlmittel für alu-motoren von ravenol ist rot. leider weiß ich grad nicht, wie das heißt...


----------



## Error1942 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Moin, ich hat jetzt nicht die Zeit mich vor zusammenbau meiner "alten" wakü nochmal schlau zu machen. Die lief so ~1 Jahr mit Dest.Wasser + nem guten Schluck *Valvoline SuperCoolant*. Da jedoch das Kupfer davon ziemlich Grün wurde und Korrosion bekam, nehm ich das nicht mehr. Alternativ hab ich jetzt

70% Dest.Wasser 
+ 15% ~99% Alkohol 
+ 15% Frostschutzmittel*

*da ist jetzt das Problem, ich hab auf die schnelle dieses Spray für Autoscheiben genommen  ist das jetzt Problematisch, oder ehr nicht? 

Wie seht ihr das


----------



## fuSi0n (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Meinst du das Eisentferner-Spray ? Schau nach was hintendrauf steht wenn da noch irgendwelche Reinigungsmittel drin sind schäumt es bei dir.


----------



## ole88 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

ein spray für autoscheiben? lol hoffe das deine wakü das überlebt


----------



## Error1942 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Achja, genau was drauf steht ^^

Also: 

Inhaltsstoffe: Alkohol und Hilfmittel.  Mehr infos gibts dazu nicht x(

Aber: ... pflegt Gummidichtungen, Lack und Kunststoffe.

Also vllt nicht so schlecht ^^ Fragt sich nur obs gegen Korrosion hilft 

Ps: Schäumen tuts kein bisschen !!


----------



## x-coffee (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

ich würde das eisentferner-zeug wieder rausnehmen. wenn du schon alkohohl nimmst, dann nimm spiritus.


----------



## Chaoswave (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

also ich hab mir heute mal nen klein wenig was zusammen gemixt. ist noch nicht in der wakü drin weil die noch nicht gaaaaanz fertig ist.

100ml wasser:10ml g48:4ml lebensmittelfarbe aus der apotheke 

bin mit dem ergebnis super zufrieden
schönes sattes blau im agb und die 11/8 schläuche sind damit auch tiefblau


----------



## x-coffee (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

schööön, kannst du uns mal sagen wie die lebensmittel-farbe heißt?


----------



## ziko (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Was meint ihr zu:

- 980 ml Aqua Destilata
- 20 ml Anti Corro Fluid => Aquatuning
- 8 Tropfen ( Wirklich !!!)  Fluorescein 10% aus der Apotheke

Ergibt durchsichtiges, UV-aktives grün von hoher Leuchtkraft.
Höhere Dosierung des Fluoresceins bringt kaum etwas.
Zuviel davon und das Wasser wird bräunlich.
Also dosieren nach Geschmack.
Wechsle das Zeugs alle paar Wochen, kostet ja fast nix


----------



## x-coffee (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

hmm... uv-aktiv find ich schonmal gut, aber gibt's das auch in blau? ich steh nicht so auf grün.


----------



## ziko (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



x-coffee schrieb:


> hmm... uv-aktiv find ich schonmal gut, aber gibt's das auch in blau? ich steh nicht so auf grün.


 
Es gibt was in Blau,irgendwelche Salze, auch zu kaufen.
Habs aber vergessen wie die heissen.
Als ich für das Fluoerescein bei Wiki und Chemieseiten nachgeschaut habe,
bin ich auch auf Blau und Rot gestossen,allerdings mit geringerer Leuchtkraft unter UV.


----------



## x-coffee (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



ziko schrieb:


> Es gibt was in Blau,irgendwelche Salze, auch zu kaufen.
> Habs aber vergessen wie die heissen.
> Als ich für das Fluoerescein bei Wiki und Chemieseiten nachgeschaut habe,
> bin ich auch auf Blau und Rot gestossen,allerdings mit geringerer Leuchtkraft unter UV.



das ist schon mal ne gute nachricht...

falls du ab ermit "blauem salz" kupfersulfat meinst, würde ich das nicht nehmen. bildet bei zu hoher konzentration kristalle.

vllt ists ja aber auch ein anderes, wenns dir einfällt ich würde gern wissen was es da gibt^^


----------



## Chaoswave (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



x-coffee schrieb:


> schööön, kannst du uns mal sagen wie die lebensmittel-farbe heißt?



sorry
total vergessen


gabs nur in 100ml größe
für 7,95



Ps. sorry für die quali^^


----------



## x-coffee (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

thx chaoswave für die pics^^

aber wieso verkauft eine apotheke bitteschön lebensmittelfarbe??? xD
das will mir nicht in den kopf. ist ja keine medizin?
aber auch egal. wie hoch hast du dosiert?


----------



## Error1942 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

So hab mir jetzt mal auch das G48 geholt (: Lebensmittelfarbe kommt heut auch noch, jenachdem was Mutti aus Apo mitbringen kann ^^


----------



## x-coffee (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

joa g48 ist gut^^
ist das nicht von haus aus schon blau?


----------



## Chaoswave (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

ist eher türkis nicht blau, deswegen hab ich auch noch lebensmittelfarbe geholt.

keine ahnung warum unsere apotheke das verkauft. die hatten das aber auch nicht auf lager. im großlager um 3 uhr bestellt und ich konnte das um 6 uhr schon abholen 
dosiert einfach mit nem kleinen messbecher bis 50ml aus der küche 
dosierung: wie schon gesagt. 100ml wasser:10ml g48: 4ml lebensmittelfarbe. ganz aufgebaut ist die die wakü noch nicht aber der probelauf hat ergeben das ich ca 750ml brauche und dann kannste das ja im verhältniss hochrechnen


----------



## x-coffee (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

okay, türkis.. muss ich mir mal anschauen^^

hmm, wäre es sinnvoll die konzentration vom g48 zu erhöhen, so auf ca. 1/4??


----------



## Spiff (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ihr sprecht oft von G48. Kann man auch G13 verwenden? Das ist leicht rot. Oder fehlen da gewisse Inhaltsstoffe?


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

@x-coffee: Es ist nicht sinnvoll G48 1:4 mit Wasser zu mischen. Dadurch steigt nur die Viskosität und die Wärmekapazität des Kühlmittels nimmt ab. Du setzt es in der Wakü ja nicht als Frostschutz sondern als Korrosionsschutz ein. Bewährt haben sich Mischungsverhältnisse G48/Wasser zwischen 1:15 und 1:20 . 
So oder so wird das Wasser mit G48 aber nie richtig schön blau. Es ist leicht verdünnt eher türkis und in hoher Konzentration eher graublau. Wenn man es schön strahlend blau kriegen will kann man mit blauer Lebensmittelfarbe (z-.B. Wusitta) oder mit blauer Tintenstrahler-Druckertinte nachhelfen. Letzteres habe ich selbst bereits längere Zeit getestet und hatte keine Problem damit. Nur muss man ordentlich spülen wenn man Komponenten wieder trocken legt. Trocknet das tintengefärbte Kühlmittel mal an ist sie kaum noch zu entfernen. Im Kreislauf ist das aber kein Problem. 

Prinzipiell würde ich aber eher davon abraten das Wasser künstlich zu färben - farbige Schläuche sind die bei weitem die einfachere Lösung...


@Spiff: G13 kann man auch nehmen . G30 ist btw auch rötlich und etwas moderner was die Zusammensetzung angeht.


----------



## Schrotti (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> G30 ist btw auch rötlich und etwas moderner was die Zusammensetzung angeht.



Kann ich bestätigen.

Hatte vorher weiße Schläuche die mit der Zeit alle einen Rotstich bekamen.

Davon ab hab ich eh vor meine Schläuche alle zu ersetzen, von 11/8 auf 16/10 bzw. 16/11 inkl. Roter Schläuche.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



ziko schrieb:


> Was meint ihr zu:
> 
> ...
> 
> Wechsle das Zeugs alle paar Wochen, kostet ja fast nix



Ich hoffe, du beachtest dabei auch die Entsorgungsvorschriften?
(grundwassergefährdend,...)


----------



## x-coffee (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @x-coffee: Es ist nicht sinnvoll G48 1:4 mit Wasser zu mischen. Dadurch steigt nur die Viskosität und die Wärmekapazität des Kühlmittels nimmt ab. Du setzt es in der Wakü ja nicht als Frostschutz sondern als Korrosionsschutz ein. Bewährt haben sich Mischungsverhältnisse G48/Wasser zwischen 1:15 und 1:20 .
> So oder so wird das Wasser mit G48 aber nie richtig schön blau. Es ist leicht verdünnt eher türkis und in hoher Konzentration eher graublau. Wenn man es schön strahlend blau kriegen will kann man mit blauer Lebensmittelfarbe (z-.B. Wusitta) oder mit blauer Tintenstrahler-Druckertinte nachhelfen. Letzteres habe ich selbst bereits längere Zeit getestet und hatte keine Problem damit. Nur muss man ordentlich spülen wenn man Komponenten wieder trocken legt. Trocknet das tintengefärbte Kühlmittel mal an ist sie kaum noch zu entfernen. Im Kreislauf ist das aber kein Problem.



perfekt, so wollte ich das wissen. sehr löblicher post! 
farben kann man schlecht beschreiben, dass muss jeder mal selbst gesehen haben. ich werde mir daher ein wenig g48 holen und mit wasser mischen. vielleicht ist es ja gut genug für mich.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @Spiff: G13 kann man auch nehmen . G30  ist btw auch rötlich und etwas moderner was die Zusammensetzung  angeht.



g13 ist die bezeichnung von VW. ist glaub ich das selbe wie G30, nur das g30 die bezeichnung von BASF ist^^
ist übrigens extra für alu-motorenblöcke gegeignet, wer also noch alu-kühler in seinem kreislauf hat dem sei g30 empfohlen.


----------



## VJoe2max (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



x-coffee schrieb:


> g13 ist die bezeichnung von VW. ist glaub ich das selbe wie G30, nur das g30 die bezeichnung von BASF ist^^
> ist übrigens extra für alu-motorenblöcke gegeignet, wer also noch alu-kühler in seinem kreislauf hat dem sei g30 empfohlen.



Ah ja das kann sein.
Dann müsste das Neue das G40 sein (auch rot - eher pink). 
Im Endeffekt ist es in der Wakü relativ egal welches man nun nimmt. G48 ist wegen der Farbe halt das beliebteste und hat sich gut bewährt. 
Nur mischen sollte die verscheinden Gxx nicht unbedingt - wie im Auto eben. Mit manchen soll das zwar inzwischen sogar problemlos gehen, aber man muss es ja nicht drauf ankommen lassen .


----------



## x-coffee (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Nur mischen sollte die verscheinden Gxx nicht unbedingt - wie im Auto eben. Mit manchen soll das zwar inzwischen sogar problemlos gehen, aber man muss es ja nicht drauf ankommen lassen .



nein, mischen würde ich nicht. vor allem nicht das blaue g48 mit dem roten g30 - das gibt eine schmoddernde pampe. abgesehen davon, wieso sollte man das machen? die farbe dürfte sich glaub ich kaum verbessern...


----------



## iLucas (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Steinigt mich aber ich benutzt Leitungswasser bis mein InnoProtect da ist :X


----------



## ole88 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

"steinewerf"
mach die plörre wieder raus, destiliertes wasser rein und gut is inno protect pro vollmischung is zu teuer und eigentlich schwachsinn, des konzentrat nehmen und gut is und destiliertes wasser nehmen.


----------



## ATB (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Mach das Ltg. Wasser wieder raus, sonst hast du ganz schnell Biobefall!
Das wird sonst zum Horror alles zu säubern. (Ich hatte das Problem)


----------



## Agr9550 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

hab ich zur zeit drin,meins is aber noch bissle angereichert mit nem primochill (blau) ergibt nen schönes giftgrün  Hats vorher geteste ob es ausflockt war aber nich der fall und in den letzten monaten kam mir auch nix ungewöhnlich vor,fliegt aber demnächst wieder raus


----------



## Speedy100 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

hi..

ich selbst nütze von tfc f1 uv black/blue

*Mfg**

Speedy*


----------



## dersuchti_93 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Also das beste ist immer noch Dest. Wasser vom Baumarkt (hab grad 10l ) und G48, ein schönes Türkis, obwohl ich eher nur Dest.Wasser benutzen wollte, aber es mit G48 besser sein soll


----------



## Joshua2go (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich habe seit 3 Jahren nur destilliertes Wasser drin. Da ich heut die Pumpe tauschen mußte, habe ich mir dabei mal die Kühler näher angeschaut. Das Kupfer glänzt wie am ersten Tag, die Gänge in den Alu-Festplattenkühler sind zwar schwarz angelaufen, aber von Korrosion keine Spur. G48 ist fürs Auto gedacht. Das Kühlsystem ist dicht. Durch die Schläuche der Wasserkühlung diffundiert immer etwas Wasser und damit auch G48. Wer sich gerne vergiften will, kann das Zeug ja reinkippen. Ist aber eh nur Plazebo.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

nutze in mom: Feser  One Cooling Fluid - UV red
ist aber eher bloody red..naja läuft ^^

davor hatte ich: Thermaltake  Coolant 1000 - CL-W0148
aber die frabe war sehr schnell ausgeblichen.


----------



## Finsk (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Also ich hab dest. Wasser + eine Spritze Dye Bomb UV Red drin.

Mir fiel letztens etwas negatives bei der roten Wusitta L.-Farbe auf, hatte das ne Weile still sehen im Messbecher, so ein paar Tage, fing an mit Flocken, bei der grünen ebenfalls, diese habe ich sogar noch hier in einer Flasche gemischt mit dest. Wasser rumstehen, ebenfalls Flocken drin.

Edit: Hab mal eben Foto gemacht, Handytaschenlampe hinter der linken Flasche, da man sonst nix sieht auf dem Bild, bestandteile von Cola sind ebenfalls enthalten, waren aber nur sehr wenige Tropfen.

 http://s7.directupload.net/images/user/100712/temp/rdgchmrp.jpg


----------



## Madz (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Deye Bomb? Der beste Weg zu einer extrem aufwändigen Putzaktion und auf ewig versautem Plexiglas.


----------



## Finsk (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ja, habs erst im nachhinein gelesen, kommt demnächst wieder raus, wenns neue Gehäuse da ist 

Den Spruch wirst du gleich noch wo lesen


----------



## zøtac (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich hab ganz klassisch Destiliertes Wasser + G48 in 1:10 drin :>


----------



## DAEF13 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Destiliertes Wasser + FluoProtect (green)

Demnächst werde ich aber auf (Blut) rotes Wasser wechseln. Das Feser Zeug wäre etwas feines


----------



## Amigo (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

@Finsk: Das Wusitta sieht ja raaanzig aus... 

Ich hatte auch 1 Jahr und 3 Monate Inno Protect Ip Konzentrat + Primo Dye Bomb UV Purple und mein Plexi (EK Reservoir 150) sah 1A aus... keine Rückstände, nur die Schläuche wurden leicht trüb, aber nicht extrem. Sah man auch nur im unbefüllten Zustand.


----------



## Madz (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



> Das Feser Zeug wäre etwas feines


Bah, feser. Kauf dir lieber Aquacomputer Double protect.


----------



## empty (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nicht, ob es ein Wärmeträger ist (das ist sowieso nur eine Frage der Anwendung, im Zweifelsfall kann man den Begriff auf alles anwenden, was zu Kühlungszwecken zirkuliert wird - selbst wenn man Ketchup verwendet), sondern ob es ein besserer Wärmeträger als Wasser ist.
> Ich hab zwar keine genaue Angabe zur Wärmekapazität gefunden, aber solange man keine Aggregatsgrenzen überschreitet, dürfte sie ähnlich wie bei Propanol sein. Also miserabel im Vergleich zu Wasser.






hotfirefox schrieb:


> Ich muß dich enttäuschen
> 1,2-Propandiol hat eine Wärmekapazität von 3 kJ/(kg K) und Wasser hat eine c von 4,18 kJ/(kg K)



ÄÄÄÄÄ geht es nicht mitunter um die Oberflächenspannung des Wassers die mit dem (+-)-dihydroxidopropan verringert wird? 

BTW: 
H2O: 4.18 J/(g*K) 
(+-)-dihydroxidopropan : 3.914 J/(g*K) [1]
1,2-hydroxidoethan: 9.00 J/(g*K)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *letzte Reste Chemiewissen rauskram*
> ergibt Fett und Säure nicht Ester? Aber eigentlich erst bei sehr niedrigen PH-Werten und ggf. unter Wärmezufuhr. (oder wars dann schon Seife  )



Nope Fette  ... bestehen aus aus einem tri-glycerin und 3 Fettsäuren am Häufigsten die C16 und C18 Fettsäuren -> Also Fette haben schon Säuren, die über die R-COO-R Bindung verbrückt sind. 
Ester entstehen durch eine Carbonsäure -COOH und ein Alkohol unter Wasserabspaltung. 

Allgemein weder ein hoher noch ein niedriger PH ist nicht empfehlenswert da sonst wie bereits erwähnt eine Redox-Reaktion ermöglicht wird. Alkohole eigenen sich daher da sie einen recht hohen pKa-Wert haben und so weniger disproportionieren. Bzw es bräuchte eine starke Base um sie zu deprotonieren.

Das sind alles so überlegungen die für mich schlüssig sind (ich behaupte nicht das alles so stimmt bin noch kein Proffesor sondern erst im Grundstudium) und hat mich zur wahl des Innovatek Protect Konzentrat(enthält 1,2-dihydroxidoethan) veranlasst. 

Hoffe das hilft jemanden!

PS: jaja ich weiss, Wikipedia ist keine Quelle soll uns hier aber reichen!

Quellen: 
[1]: http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/propylene-glycol-d_363.html
[2]: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethylene_glycol_(data_page)#Structure_and_properties


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



empty schrieb:


> ÄÄÄÄÄ geht es nicht mitunter um die Oberflächenspannung des Wassers die mit dem (+-)-dihydroxidopropan verringert wird?



Also zumindest an der Stelle, die du zitierst, geht es um die Wärmekapazität.
Wüsste auch nicht, was die Oberflächenspannung für eine Rolle spielen sollte. Benetzung müsste in einer (entlüfteten) Wakü gegeben sein.



> 1,2-hydroxidoethan: 9.00 J/(g*K)



Falls du 1,2-dihydroxiethan meinst (ake glycol), dann komme ich bei den Wikiwerten auf rund 2,4J/gK bzw, 2,6J/mlK. 9.00 finde ich nirgends.




> Nope Fette  ... bestehen aus aus einem tri-glycerin und 3 Fettsäuren am Häufigsten die C16 und C18 Fettsäuren -> Also Fette haben schon Säuren, die über die R-COO-R Bindung verbrückt sind.
> Ester entstehen durch eine Carbonsäure -COOH und ein Alkohol unter Wasserabspaltung.



Also Ester gibts ganz klar auch ohne Carbonsäure.
*nachles*
Laut Wiki ist Fett bereits n Tri-Ester 
Aber das beantwortet noch nicht die Frage, was draus wird, wenn man weitere Säure dazugibt. 



> und hat mich zur wahl des Innovatek Protect Konzentrat(enthält 1,2-dihydroxidoethan) veranlasst.



Also doch Ethandiol.
Das enthalten quasi alle - ist nunmal das gängiste Lösungsmittel (aber kein Wirkstoff, sieht man mal von der bioziden Wirkung ab)


----------



## empty (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Also zum 1. Zitat:

Ich meine die ganze Diskussion geht darum ob Kühlzusätze wie z.B (in einem vorherigen Post genannt) (+-)-dihydroxidopropan die Kühlleistung beeinflusst. Ich wollte nur zeigen das es nach meinem Wissenstand nicht um die Wärmekapazität überhaupt geht sondern viel eher darum die Oberflächenspannung des Lösungsmittel hier Wasser zu verringern.

Sie dazu: Wiki-Artikel: " Angeblich kommt es dabei auch der Wärmeleitfähigkeit zugute: Die  Oberflächenspannung des Wassers wird gesenkt, es benetzt stärker und  strömt leichter auch über zerklüftete Oberflächen. Ebenso besitzt es  eine dielektrische Wirkung, die den Wärmetransport im Medium verbessern  soll und wird daher vereinzelt als kostengünstiger Ersatz für spezielle  Wärmeleiter eingesetzt. Dabei wird die elektrische Leitfähigkeit des  Kühlmediums nicht signifikant gesteigert, da durch das Ethylenglycol  keine Ionen  gebildet werden."

Kann Ich weder bestätigen noch verneinen. Dazu müsste man ins Labor damit forschen.

Zu 2.

Also nach neustem IUPAC heisst es 1,2-dihydroxidoethan aber nvm.

Hast recht ich habe die Werte heute in der Bibliothek nachgeschlagen und das CRC Handbook sagt: 2.394 J/(g*K). Ich hab mich da an den englishen Wiki gehalten (siehe 2. Link orginall Post) der da sagt:
cp= 149.5 J/(mol*K) und irgendwie schein ich den Umrechnungsfaktor total verhauen zu haben. Aber gut das einer noch aufpasst.

BTW: (+-)-1,2-Dihydroxidopropan hat auch einen anderen Wert im CRC:  2.507 J/(g*K)

Zu 3.

Aufgepasst ich habe die Korrekte Esterbindnung angegeben und erklärt was Fett ist. Glycerin bzw Propantrianol oder 1,2,3-trihydroxidopropan und ist wie der Name schon sagt ein dreifach Alkohol plus 3 Fettsäuren ergeben Fett. Carbonsäure plus Alkohol -> Ester + Wasser. Diese Reaktion ist aber reversibel und unter Säurezugabe wird eine saure Esterhydrolyse stattfinden. Und du wirst die Edukte der Veresterung erhalten. Also Glycerin und die Fettsäuren, welche aber höchstwahrscheinlich sehr schlecht wasserlöslich sind. 
Ich hoffe damit ist die Frage beantwortet.

Zu 4.

OK, sorry ich habe da gerande das mit eben mit em (vereinfacht) Propandiol verwechselt welches durchaus als Weichmacher verwendet wird. Gehen wir davon aus, das sie chemisch ähnlich sind (eine methylgruppe) kann man wohl ähnliches Verhalten erwarten. (wäre zu beweisen oder eben auch nicht)

Und nochwas. Wasser ist das Lösungsmittel in einer Wasserkühlung. Das heisst jeder Zusatz wirkt als Wirkstoff/Reaktand/Inhibitor/usw ...


----------



## fuSi0n (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

*hüstel*
Der Einfluss der Benetzungsfähigkeit auf die Kühlleistung ist in einer PC-Wasserkühlung ungefähr der von einem Sack Reis ich China auf das Weltgeschehen. Außer jemand hat nur 10 Tropfen in seinem System und versucht damit alle relevanten Flächen zu benetzen. Bei den hohen Durchflussraten in so einem System, ist die Strömung eh turbulent. Vorallem weil das Wasser sich durch enge Radiatoren, Kühlrippen, etc bewegen muss. Wenn die Strömung laminar werden sollte ist deine WaKü im Arsch!
Was, wie hier schon gesagt wurde, kritisch ist, ist der Übergang Radiator -> Luft, dort ist der stärkste Gradient, bezüglich der Wärmeleitfähigkeit vorhanden.

Man könnte ja mit Freon kühlen 

@ empty da hat aber einer den Mortimer gewälzt  Klingt wie 2tes Semester Chemie


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Der Einfluss der Benetzungsfähigkeit auf die Kühlleistung ist in einer PC-Wasserkühlung ungefähr der von einem Sack Reis ich China auf das Weltgeschehen. ...



Wobei man jenen Sack Reis ja laut Chaos-Theorie nicht außer acht lassen sollte  

Aber natürlich ist das richtig - die Oberflächenspannunng hat in einem geschlossen entlüfteten Kreislauf keinerlei Bedeutung - außer im Ausgleichbehälter, wo sie keine Auswirkungen hat. 

Relevant sind in erster Linie die Wärmekapazität und die Viskostiät. Erstere für den Wärmetausch an sich und Zweitere für die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und damit die Frage nach dem Turbulenzgrad der Strömung. 
Zumindest in den Kühlern ist die Strömung in einer funktionierenden Wakü immer turbulent. Turbulent und laminar sind jedoch keine digitalen Zustände sondern haben einen kontinuierliche Übergangsbereich in dem der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient stark verbessert wird. Auch nach dem laminar-turbulent-Übergangsbereich verbessert sich der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient noch ein wenig mit zunehmendem Turbulenzgrad. Er geht dort langsam asymptotisch gegen einen Grenzwert. Die Verbesserungen sind im Vergleich mit dem laminar-turbulent-Übergangsbereich aber so gut wie vernachlässigbar. 

Mit dem guten Wärmeübergang bei stark turbulenter (also schneller - nicht makroskopisch verwirbelter) Strömung ist jedenfalls die Wärmekapazität und nicht mehr die Wärmeleitfähigkeit wie im laminaren Strömungsfall ausschlaggebend, ob der zur Verfügung stehende Temperaturgradient als Triebkraft mehr oder weniger Wärmemenge pro Zeiteinheit ins Medium übergehen lässt. 
Wasser ist mit einer cp von 4,19 J/(g*K) mitunter das Beste was es diesbezüglich gibt. Flüssigkeiten mit ähnlichem cp die ungiftig, günstig, nicht stark reaktiv und zudem noch niedrig viskos sind, wären mir nicht bekannt. 
Da destilliertes Wasser aber nun mal die blöde Eigenschaft hat in einer Wakü sehr schnell so viele Ionen aufzunehmen, dass es messbar elektrisch leitend wird (auch reines Wasser leitet natürlich ein wenig durch Selbstdissoziation - oder wie ihr Chemiker das halt nennt ), müssen eben noch Korrosionsinhibitoren rein. Diese schützen die Oberflächen vor korrosivem Angriff indem sie fest an sie binden. Die Inhibitoren (meistens Benzotriazol) verhindern also die Korrosion aufgrund der Elektrolyteigenschaften des Wassers in einer Umgebung mit Metallen unterschiedlicher Elektronegativität. Davon ist mengenmäßig aber nicht viel nötig und die Wärmekapazität und Viskosität des Wassers würden nur marginal beeinflusst. 

Das Glykol wäre unter diesem Gesichstpunkt also nicht nötig. Es dient aber als Biozid und bringt dabei einige ganz praktische Vorteile mit sich. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Bioziden ist es für den Menschen z.B. nicht besonders toxisch (lediglich gesundheitsgefährdend) und es hat noch eine verhältnismäßig hohe Wärmekapazität, die zwar deutlich unter der von Wasser liegt, aber trotzdem verhältnismäßig hoch ist. Zudem verdampft es als zweiwertiger Alkohol aufgrund seines Molekulargewichts nicht so leicht und löst die meisten Kunststoffe nicht an. 

Glykol senkt allerings die Gesamtwärmekapazität des Kühlmediums, da man schon mindestens Volumenanteile im Bereich von 3-5% oder etwas mehr braucht um die biozide Wirkung sicher zu erhalten. Die Senkung ist aber eben nicht so stark wie viele andere handhabbare Biozide. Zudem hat es eine gute Löslichkeit im Wasser und ist transparent. 

Nachteilig wirkt es sich im Bezug auf die Strömungsverhältnisse insbesondere bei höheren Volumenteilen durch Steigerung der Viskosität aus. Für die Pumpenlager hat das aber auch wieder Vorteile, da ein höher viskoses Schmiermedium die Tragfähigkeit des hydrodynamischen Schmierfilms deutlich verbessert. Für Pumpen wie die Laing DDC mit ihrem großflächigen Kalottenlager ist das sehr günstig. 

Das nur mal soweit, um das Thema auch aus Ingenieurssicht etwas zu beleuchten 

Finde es im Übrigen klasse, dass in diesem Forum in letzter Zeit wieder vermehrt Diskussionen stattfinden die ein gewisses Niveau haben  - das war nicht immer so...


----------



## kmf (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Allweil wird's aber arg wissenschaftlich. 

Meine Waküs sind befüllt mit Wasser aus dem Kondensatbehälter von unserem Wäschetrockner und etwas innovatek Protect PRO. Mir ist egal, welche chemischen Reaktionen und welche Ionenwanderungen im Kreislauf stattfinden.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Momentan nur Destiliertes Wasser 

Bald aber wieder mit Inno Protect.


----------



## empty (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



kmf schrieb:


> Allweil wird's aber arg wissenschaftlich.
> 
> Meine Waküs sind befüllt mit Wasser aus dem Kondensatbehälter von  unserem Wäschetrockner und etwas innovatek Protect PRO. Mir ist egal,  welche chemischen Reaktionen und welche Ionenwanderungen im Kreislauf  stattfinden.


 
Das sollte dir aber nicht egal sein, du willst doch deiner WaKü was gutes tun oder? Ich mein meiner Meinung nach machst du das richige, schwein gehabt.
Und zu den Farbzusätzen, naja ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die besonders Stabil sind gerade durch die erhöhte Leitfähigkeit. Irgendwann zerfallen Sie, flocken aus usw ... kann nicht sehr gut für dein Hobby sein 



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Man könnte ja mit Freon kühlen
> 
> @ empty da hat aber einer den Mortimer gewälzt  Klingt wie 2tes Semester Chemie



Ja ^^ 2. Semester Chemie aber der Mortimer ist kein Chemiebuch, sondern eher ein etwas besseres Abi/Matura-Buch. Es ist gut für die Redox-Chemie zuerklären und einszwei andere Sachen aber nicht für viel mehr. 
Zumal wir hier über klassische Thermodynamik reden, hilft der Mortimer nichts. Ich hab hier alles entweder ausm Kopf/Wiki oder Atkins.

Naja aber da sieht mann von welcher Seite ich komme.

@ VJoe2max:

Naja Chaostheorie, hihi ich hätt auf den Butterfly-Effekt gesetzt. Aber wir kommen am gleichen Ziel an!

Ich muss sagen ich habe dein Beitrag mit Begeisterung gelesen, ich finde es total spannend. Und man sieht wieviel Wissenschaft in so einer Wasserkühlung steckt. Ich konnte mir immer nur Chemisch die ganze Angelegenheit (bzw. Thermodynamisch) erklären aber so habe ich wieder was dazugelernt. Cool das auch von der Ingenieurs-Seite erklärt zu bekommen. Macht Spass das alles mal genauer erklärt zu bekommen. 
In der Chemie sprechen wir von der Autoprotolyse von Wasser.

Was ich mich noch frage, warum wird nicht alles auf den Produkten deklariert? Besteht in Europa keine Deklarationspflicht? Der innovatek Protect IP Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 500ml 30018 von Aquatuning zum Beispiel: Da wird nur erwähnt das 1,2-dihydroxiethan enthalten ist, mehr aber nicht? Ist nicht mehr drinn oder Firmengeheimniss oder was?


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Die Inhibitormischung ist i. d. R. Firmengeheimnis .
Hier gibt´s einen schönen Überblick was so alles drin sein kann: Korrosionsinhibitoren
Soweit ich weiß ist in Wakü-Zusätzen oft als Hauptbestandteil Benzotriazol - da kann ich mich aber auch irren. Wirklich wissen es wahrscheinlich nur die Hersteller, und die werden es nicht ausplaudern. 

Dass die Inhibitoren nicht oder nicht genau angegeben sind, darf afaik aber so sein - nicht mal auf Kosmetikprodukten muss alles haarklein deklariert sein, obwohl die ja sogar mit zweckgemäß mit dem Körper in Kontakt kommen. 
Nur bei Lebensmitteln und klassischen Gefahrstoffen gelten da afaik richtig strenge Vorschriften.


----------



## empty (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Alles klar  das nächste mal am IR und am NMR (weiss ich gar nicht ob das eine Ungerade Spinquantenzahl hat) werd ich mal schauen was sonst noch drinn sein könnte


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ein normales Massenspektrometer wär dafür sinnvoller - meinst nicht .

Ist aber eigentlich relativ uninteressant wie die genaue Zusammensetzung aussieht, denn es funktioniert ja mit Innoprotect oder AC Doubleprotect recht gut. Wichtiger ist imho, dass man alle Komponenten vor dem Befüllen gescheit reinigt. Bei Dreck im Kreislauf hilft der beste Korrosionsschutz nichts, wenn sich die Kühler zusetzen.


----------



## empty (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

klar wäre das besser nur habe ich keinen Zugang zu einem ... Dafür aber UV- IR- NMR- Spektroskopie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ein normales Massenspektrometer wär dafür sinnvoller - meinst nicht .



Wenn ein Vielzahl z.T. sehr komplexer Verbindungen in Frage kommt, hilft die eine Massenspektrometer alleine auch nicht mehr weiter 

Wenn man nicht direkt mit rein chemischen Methoden rangeht, würde ich eine Sammlung verschiedener HPLCs vorschlagen, um die Eigenschaften einzugrenzen.


----------



## empty (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich sag mal so, wir haben ja eine grobe Vermutung was alles drinn ist so kann man gut die Suche eingrenzen und mit UV-Spektroskopie findet man so schnell den Compound der gesucht wird. SciFinder oder Crossfire, UV-Werte rein und es sagt dir was drinn ist. 

Auch die verschiedenen Verdampfungstemp. sind recht schlüssig rotavap. Es ginge schon. Die Frage bleibt was nüzts? Ausser die Erkenntnis das einige Zusätze unsere Wakü gut tun und andere nicht.

-> Backelorarbeit maybe


----------



## rebiirth (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Hi,
ich möchte in der nächsten Zeit mir ein schönen Blauen farbton mischen für meine wkü schläuche kommen zum einsatz von Tygon schlauch + feser base + desti. wasser - Farbzusatz ? aber welcher ? Wussita Lebensmittelfarbe bekomm ich nur im Internet da mir die Shops aber irgendwie zu lange brauchen muss eine andere Lösung her.
Ist das Primochill PC Ice Dye Bomb zu empfehlen ? Oder eher nicht ?

grüße


----------



## Chaoswave (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

frag mal in der Apotheke.
Hab da auch was gefunden, einfach Lebensmittelfarbe von der Firma "Caelo" glaub ich.
Ich denke jede andere flüssige Lebensmittelfarbe tuts auch.

MfG


----------



## Madz (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



> Ist das Primochill PC Ice Dye Bomb zu empfehlen ?


.. der beste Weg zur aufwändigsten Putzaktion, die du je mit deiner Wakü hattest. Kauf dir lieber Aquacomputer double Protect blue!


----------



## rebiirth (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

alles klar, wird bestellt. 
also das aquacomputer doubleprotect und danke madz und chaoswave


----------



## hardwarekäufer (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ouh man.
Warum nehmt ihr nicht einfach desti-wasser + G48 aus dem Baumarkt?

Das dürfte imho sogar schon ne blaue Färbung haben.

Was besseres gibt's für ne Wakü nicht. Optimale Kühlleistung hat reines Wasser - jeder Zusatz setzt die Wärmekapazität herab. Irgendwelche "Wundermittel" sind reines Marketing und schlichtweg gelogen.

Ich habe Jahrelang immer wieder Diskussionen im MK-Forum verfolgen können. Was besseres als Wasser + G48 im Verhältnis 1:20 kann man seine Wakü nicht tun.
Es flockt nichts aus, es bilden sich keine sonstigen Absonderungen, und bei mir waren auch halb Alu halb Kupfer kein Problem für den Korrosionsinhibitor.

G48 heisst es im Baumarkt , G12 oder G12+ beim Autohändler ( VW, Audi ). Das im Baumarkt ist imho blau gefärbt, das beim Autohändler ist rosa - was aber bei 1:20 kaum noch auffällt. Vor allem wenn du es eh mit blau mischst ist das hinfällig.

Man muss nur darauf achten, dass man das Konzentrat kauft.
kostenpunkt für 1,5l Konzentrat: etwa 6-8€
Hält bei 1:20 Mischung für zig FÜllungen und ist quasi unbegrenzt haltbar.


----------



## Madz (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

@ Hardwarekäufer

genau das predige ich schon sehr lange, aber viele hören einfach nicht. Meine wakü läuft mit reinem dest. Wasser. Ohne Zusatz. Schäden? Keine.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich nutze Dest Wasser + Innovatek Protect IP...bisher 0 Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Gonzo16v (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich habe es jetzt auch mal versucht mit G48,dest.Wasser und Wussita blau.Das AT Protect UV rot hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

G48, bzw G12 hat noch den Vorteil dass es ne leicht schmierige Wirkung hat - was der Pumpe zumindest etwas zu Gute kommt.



> @ Hardwarekäufer
> 
> genau das predige ich schon sehr lange, aber viele hören einfach nicht. Meine wakü läuft mit reinem dest. Wasser. Ohne Zusatz. Schäden? Keine.


Naja das ist dann eher Glück. Vielleicht hast du wirklich ausschließlich Kupfer im System - dann gibt es da keine Probleme. Hättest du jetzt irgendwo Aluminium mit drin, dann kann es garnicht gut gehen, weil du dann Gesetze der Natur überlisten würdest.
Stichwort: Spannungsreihe der Metalle


----------



## Madz (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



> Naja das ist dann eher Glück. Vielleicht hast du wirklich ausschließlich Kupfer im System - dann gibt es da keine Probleme. Hättest du jetzt irgendwo Aluminium mit drin, dann kann es garnicht gut gehen, weil du dann Gesetze der Natur überlisten würdest.
> Stichwort: Spannungsreihe der Metalle


Die Problematik ist alt und bekannt. In meinem Kreislaufist nur Kupfer und POM.


----------



## ATB (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

@ Madz

Hast du mit reinem dest. Wasser keine Bioprobleme?


----------



## Madz (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Nein, nichts.


----------



## Cey (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Der Nährgehalt von destilliertem Wasser für Viecher aller Größen ist ja auch recht beschränkt. ^^


----------



## hardwarekäufer (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Naja Algen oder bestimmte Bakterien begnügen sich auch mit anderen Reststoffen. Ist immer die Frage wie sauber die Komponenten sind die man verbaut.
Durch Staub, Kupferionen etc ist das wasser schnell ionisiert.

Ich zumindest würd meine Wakü nie ohne 1:20 glykol betreiben wollen.


----------



## Cey (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Das G48, würdest du das wirklich nur 1:20 verdünnen?

Hätte jetzt mal 1 Teil G48 - 3 Teile Wasser oder 2 Teile Wasser vorgeschlagen


----------



## VJoe2max (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

1:20 reicht für Korrosionsschutz und Biozid-Wirkung gut aus! Wenn´s 1:15 oder gar 1:10 gemischt ist wäre das auch noch kein Problem aber 1:3 oder gar 1:1 wie es manche machen ist zu viel des Guten . Das mindert nur die Kühlleistung durch die gesenkte Wärmekapazität und belastet die Pumpe durch die höhere Viskosität. 

Höchstens bei Kreisläufen in denen Alu-Komponenten verbaut sind darf´s auch mal etwas mehr sein (so c.a 1:5 bis 1:4 vllt.), weil die Korrosionsinhibitoren sonst zu schnell verbraucht sind. 

Selber mische ich es immer per Augenmaß und schätze es so auf 1:20 bis 1:15 ab. Da muss man keine Wissenschaft draus machen .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Solange man kein Licht im Kreislauf hat, können Algen&Co wenig mit den paar Nährstoffen anfangen und alle anderen werden sie sehr schnell aufgebraucht haben.
Trotz Sammelthread hat hier noch niemand schlechte Erfahrungen mit reinem destilliertem Wasser in geschützten Kreisläufen gemacht. (mich eingeschlossen. Selbst die Korrosion mit Alukühlern im System war geringer, als befürchtet. Da war die Farbe aus der Ex-Eloxierung das schlimmste)


----------



## hardwarekäufer (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Mir wäre aber auch schon ein "bisschen" Korrosion zuviel.

Die Gefahr, dass es doch irgendwann "kippt" oder sich feinste Teilchen lösen die dann irgendwo im Düsenkühler unbemerkt eine Verstopfung verursachen oder so..


----------



## ATB (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Um Verstopfung vorzubeugen gibt es Filter bei Aquatuning.
Ich habe den Magicool WaKü-Filter. Er ist feinmaschig und hält auch kleinste Partikel zurück. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Der Aquacomputer-Filter ist zwar einfacher zu säubern aber auch wesentlich teurer.


----------



## Madz (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Das Plus an Komfort rechtfertigt den Preis aber deutlich.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Den Filter musste aber auch regelmäßig wechseln und dazu das komplette Wasser ablassen, oder zumindest den Kreislauf öffnen.
Dabei kommt Sauerstoff in den Kreislauf worüber sich eventuelle Bakterien oder Algen tierisch freuen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Algen haben da kein großes Interesse dran und Bakterien gibt es auch anaerob in sehr großer Auswahl.


----------



## ATB (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Es kommt auch darauf an wie viele Partikel noch im System sind. Ich musste ihn seit ich dest.Wasser und Citronensäure einsetze noch nie reinigen.


----------



## Pauling (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Algen haben da kein großes Interesse dran und Bakterien gibt es auch anaerob in sehr großer Auswahl.



Algen brauchen nur CO2, Licht und ein paar Ionen u.a. Magnesium-Kationen für die Chlorophyllbildung.

Bakterien benötigen organische Verbindungen und eventuell Sauerstoff.


Ich hab jetzt nur Erfahrung bei der Kühlung von chemischen Reaktoren und Fermentern. Im Labor wird für dieses ab und zu auch als "Kühlflüssigkeit" VE-Wasser (destilliertes Wasser im Volksmund) im Cryostat  verwendet. Um das Wasser von Sauerstoff und Kohlendioxid zu befreien, wird dieses mit Stickstoff begast. Den gleichen Effekt könnte man durch auskochen erreichen.
Die Desinfektion wird mit einer UV-C Lampe durchgeführt, diese tötet praktisch alles ab.

Also wenn es demnächst ans Kühlen im PC geht, werde ich wohl wirklich nur VE-Wasser verwenden und eine 5 W UV-C-Lampe  im Vorratsbehälter zum Entkeimen.
Wenn man nur Kupferkühler verwendet und nicht mit Alu mischt, dürfte elektrochemisch nicht so viel passieren.

mfg


----------



## empty (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Dann pass aber auf, das du dein VE Wasser in einer Glasware und unter Schutzatmosphere behaltest. Was aber mit einem PVC schlauch nicht möglich ist ... es gibt ein Gasaustausch auch durch den PVC. Denk an eine angebrochene Wasserflasche mit Kohlensäure .... sobald du es in dein AGB befüllst wird es wieder mit Luft versetzt und aufgrund des Konzentrationsgradienten gibt es eine durchmischung ... Entropie im System also vergiss den. Weiter braucht man auch die Kühlflüssigkeit um die Pumpe etwas zu schmieren Stickwort: Schmiermittel


----------



## Pauling (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



empty schrieb:


> Dann pass aber auf, das du dein VE Wasser in einer Glasware und unter Schutzatmosphere behaltest. Was aber mit einem PVC schlauch nicht möglich ist ... es gibt ein Gasaustausch auch durch den PVC. Denk an eine angebrochene Wasserflasche mit Kohlensäure .... sobald du es in dein AGB befüllst wird es wieder mit Luft versetzt und aufgrund des Konzentrationsgradienten gibt es eine durchmischung ... Entropie im System also vergiss den. Weiter braucht man auch die Kühlflüssigkeit um die Pumpe etwas zu schmieren Stickwort: Schmiermittel




@empty: Hast du irgendwann mal deine Nase in ein Chemiebuch gesteckt und ein wenig Halbwissen daraus gezogen ohne praktischen Hintergrund, denn du wirfst eine Menge Begriffe in den Raum. Und mit Punmpen kenne ich mich schon sehr gut aus, dafür ausgelegte Pumpen befördern Wasser jahrelang ohne Unterbrechung.


----------



## empty (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich studiere Chemie und hab schon merfach für diverse Synthesen Wasser entgast ...  nur mal dazu 

Edith: Aber das wüsstest du sicher wenn du alles in dem Thread gelesen hättest ..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



empty schrieb:


> Dann pass aber auf, das du dein VE Wasser in einer Glasware und unter Schutzatmosphere behaltest. Was aber mit einem PVC schlauch nicht möglich ist ... es gibt ein Gasaustausch auch durch den PVC. Denk an eine angebrochene Wasserflasche mit Kohlensäure .... sobald du es in dein AGB befüllst wird es wieder mit Luft versetzt und aufgrund des Konzentrationsgradienten gibt es eine durchmischung ... Entropie im System also vergiss den. Weiter braucht man auch die Kühlflüssigkeit um die Pumpe etwas zu schmieren Stickwort: Schmiermittel



Die Pumpen sind darauf ausgelegt, Wasser als Schmiermittel zu verwenden. Das sollte in ausreichender Konzentration enthalten sein 
Und wie bereits oben erwähnt:
Ob du Sauerstoff im Kreislauf hast, oder nicht, beeinflusst nur die Art der Mikroorganismen. Worauf es ankommt ist Nährstoffe ja/nein. Und da kann man mit ein bißchen durchspülen eigentlich nenneswerte Konzentrationen verhindern.


----------



## empty (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

an dem hab ich auch gar nichts auszusetzen nur auf das Sauerstoffargument hab ich probiert zu antworten  aber eben wenn man ein Mittel drinn hat das eine gewisse biozität besitzt ist das sicher das bessere Argument gegen irgendwelche Keime als irgend ein VE-Wasser Argument ...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

ich habe freser one cooling Fluid red und Demi-wasser+Glysantin Plus/48 (60/40)


----------



## TheReal1604 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Mal wieder only Dest. Wasser . Hab neulich neubefüllt..


----------



## ATB (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Demnächst dest. Wasser und Inno Protect.


----------



## Plonk (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Dest. Wasser + G48.


----------



## dorow (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Was haltet hier von Feser Base - FB - Corrosion Blocker 50ml. Ich habe es noch von meinem TFC Radiator. Sonst benutze ich immer Inno Protect. Ist es damit vergleichbar?

Wie lange kann man eigentlich z.B. Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch Kanister 5000ml lagern. Ich benötige pro Füllung ca. 1,5 Liter. Da reicht ja ein 5 Liter Kanister für 3 Füllungen, sprich bei wenig umbau Aktionen ca.3 Jahre.


----------



## empty (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Da hat mal die gleiche Hauptkomponente wie beim Innovatek, es wird sich wohl nur von den Korrosionsinhibitoren unterscheiden. 

Wenn der Kanister nicht mit irgendwelchen Metallen in Kontakt kommt und der Korrosionsinhibitor nicht zerfällt (was ich nicht annehme) dürfte auch langes rumstehen nichts machen. Bevor Madz wieder interveniert wäre da auch G48 eine möglichkeit, vorallem preislich. Mir persöhnlich gefällts nicht ich will keine blaue Flüssigkeit. Ich benutze auch das Innovatek


----------



## Gnome (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Aquacomputer Double Protect rot - top Zeug


----------



## hardwarekäufer (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> ich habe freser one cooling Fluid red und Demi-wasser+Glysantin Plus/48 (60/40)



Findste die Mischung nicht etwas hart ?

Üblich sind Destiwasser:G48 im Verhältnis 20:1
Wenn du die Konzentration runtersetzt hast du ne auf jeden Fall ne bessere Kühlleistung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



dorow schrieb:


> Wie lange kann man eigentlich z.B. Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch Kanister 5000ml lagern. Ich benötige pro Füllung ca. 1,5 Liter. Da reicht ja ein 5 Liter Kanister für 3 Füllungen, sprich bei wenig umbau Aktionen ca.3 Jahre.


[/qUOTE]

Wenn man Inno fragt, ob aus Kostengründen und im Interesse der Umwelt keine Voll-CU-Kreisläufe ohne Korrosionsschutz(-bedarf) besser werden, erhält man als Antwort, dass man InnoIP jahrelang verwenden kann und es auch nach Umbauaktionen wieder eingefüllt werden sollte.




empty schrieb:


> Da hat mal die gleiche Hauptkomponente wie beim Innovatek, es wird sich wohl nur von den Korrosionsinhibitoren unterscheiden.



Das gilt für 99,9% aller Zusätze am Markt, aber die kleineren Bestandteile machen scheinbar den einen oder anderen Unterschied (zumindest was Flockenbildung angeht)


----------



## empty (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

vorallem die Farbe bzw. die UV-Zusätze sind organisch komplexe Moleküle die halt auch zerfallen können und Flocken bilden


----------



## hardwarekäufer (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Deshalb würde ich immer gefärbte Schläuche einer gefärbten Flüssigkeit vorziehen.
Ewig beständig sind die zwar auch nicht, aber ich habe dann lieber nur 1:20 Glysantin in meinem Kreislauf ^^ die rosa oder blaue Färbung von G48 / G12 ist bei der verdünnung auch zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> Findste die Mischung nicht etwas hart ?
> 
> Üblich sind Destiwasser:G48 im Verhältnis 20:1
> Wenn du die Konzentration runtersetzt hast du ne auf jeden Fall ne bessere Kühlleistung.



huch, ich meint 1 teil g48/6 teile Wasser. (wegen dem blau)
freser one cooling Fluid red habe ich im 2. Kreislauf.


----------



## Blaight (12. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich glaube ich hab Biobefall.   obwohl da Korrosionschutz drin ist und ich mich frage, wie sich da was ernähren soll...?..hab gelblich-beige Ablagerungen..die lösen sich wenn ich am schlauch rumdrücke...das sind richtig so partikelfetzen...man wie kann das denn sein!..so Flocken sind das!


> EDIT


Ich hab mein Wasser da jetzt 1,5 Jahre drin, könnte das auch einfach der "verbrauchter" Korrosionsschutz sien?!

Ich benutze Aqua demin + Innovatek Konzentrat, meine Schläuche sehen relativ viel Sonnenlicht.


----------



## ATB (12. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Wenn es ein Biofilm wäre, würde er sich nicht so einfach ablösen lassen. Wahrscheinlich hat der Korrosionsinhibitor mit minimalen Ölresten im Radi reagiert.


----------



## Blaight (12. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Also ablösen lässt sich das echt total easy ..einfach nur den Schlacuh etwas drücken und durch die stärkere Ströumung an der Stelle löst sich alles restlos ab. ...mir bleibt wohl nichts als das mal ordentlich zu reinigen oder? ich mein meine Kühlwerte sind gut, never touch a running system und so.


----------



## empty (12. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

wird wohl die Ölreste sein obwohl 1.5a ist schon komisch das es erst jetzt auftritt ... verbrauchtes Glykol kann nicht sein, da es nicht wirklich verbraucht wird


----------



## empty (13. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Kannst du den PH-Messen, ich habe die Vermutung es könnte sich um Al(OH)3 handeln


----------



## Blaight (13. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

gibs pH-Band in der Apotheke..dann mach ich das nächste Woche mal


----------



## empty (13. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

jop gibt es dort! Ich hab meine Wasserkühlung mit normalen PH-Streifen gemessen.


----------



## On/OFF (14. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



Madz schrieb:


> Von der bekannt ist, dass sie die Schläuche versaut.



  


Also hier: Ich nehm AT-Protect Plus ist jetzt seit 2,5 Jahren drin. Hab nur ab und zu mal nachgekippt. Glaub mus den Rechner mal auskehren 

Also das zur Langzeitleistung von AT-Protect Plus

hier paar Fotos vom Kühler ( flockt aus oder färbt ab ) und vom Durchfluß   ... Geb zu der Durchfluss hat etwas abgenommen. Hab aber nur Düsenkühler verbaut!


PS: der Zehner für die Mische hat sich gelohnt.....................Und mit G48 würde das bestimmt nicht soO aussehn   mfg  (wie kann man nur  Kühlflüssigkeit aus dem Autozubehörladen in ein Hightechsystem kippen)


Omage an Madz^^


----------



## Lorenor Zorro (14. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Gruß ich benutze das hier
*Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch by Aquatuning *


----------



## Vaykir (15. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich benutze seit Jahren dies hier:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wasserzusätze » Thermaltake » Thermaltake Coolant 1000 - CL-W0148


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Beim ersten Rechner und seinen zwei Kreisläufen wird destilliertes Wasser + Innovatek Protect Konzentrat verwendet

und beim zweiten Rechner ist das Fertiggemisch Alphacool CKC Cape Kelvin Catcher Clear im Einsatz.


----------



## Sylvain (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich habe zur Zeit noch Feser One rot und Nanoxia UV Grün im 2ten Kreislauf, da ich habe die Tage das Wasser wechseln will überlege ich was als nächstes kommen soll.

Ich hab hier im forum schon mehrmal gelesen das Leute ihr Wasser mit Lebensmittel Farben gefärbt haben, wie sieht es dabei mit Ausflocken aus und muss man bei der Farbe auf etwas achten?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

hab das IP konzentrat genommen und mit destiliertem und entionisiertem wasser von schlecker gemischt (stand zummindest auf dem kanister )


----------



## SonicNoize (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Also hier: Ich nehm AT-Protect Plus ist jetzt seit 2,5 Jahren drin. Hab nur ab und zu mal nachgekippt. Glaub mus den Rechner mal auskehren
> 
> Also das zur Langzeitleistung von AT-Protect Plus
> 
> hier paar Fotos vom Kühler ( flockt aus oder färbt ab ) und vom Durchfluß   ... Geb zu der Durchfluss hat etwas abgenommen. Hab aber nur Düsenkühler verbaut!



So in der Richtung siehts bei mir auch aus, das Zeug ist schon ewig da drinn und hat schon so eine gilbliche Farbe. Aber egal, es fliesst 

So ein Filter ist übrigens ne gute Investition, ich habe einen vor meinen Düsenkühlern. Da war schon ab und zu mal ein Krümel drinn, der den Düsenkühler verstopft hätte. Seit dem Filter musste ich keinen Düsenkühler mehr reinigen


----------



## rUdeBoy (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich nutze InnoProtect mit dest. Wasser (also pseudo-dest. ausm Baumarkt).
Kann nichts negatives berichten. Läuft seit fast einem Jahr ohne Probleme.


----------



## watercooled (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Innovatek protect fertigmischung


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich werd wohl dest. wasser ohne nix verwenden


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*


HI 

Hab Inovatek Protect-konzentrat und 

Destiliertes wasser..

Schützt die Wakü vor korrosion..

Keine Farbzusätze...


MFG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Hast du den radi an der wand hängen?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Hast du den radi an der wand hängen?


 

JO...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Tagebuch-link...unten

(mein rechner im Wandel,mehr Bilder)


MFG


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Aquacomputer Double Protekt in Blau , göttliches zeug


----------



## DemiGod (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Ich nutze nur dest. Wasser + G48. Ist denke ich die günstigste Alternative, macht meines Erachtens die wenigsten Probleme und kann durchaus je nach Mischverhältnis n ganz homogenes Blau erzeugen... 
Verhältnis ist am optimalsten zwischen 1:10 und 1:20


----------



## MBKing (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Aquacomputer Double Protect Gelb <- Ist aber leider Orange
dazugemischt noch Mayhems Deep UV Blue ...wurde zu einem Ekelhaften Dunkelgrün


----------



## ATB (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Renault Glaceol RX Type D. 
Dünflüssig und anwendungsfertig.

Die Farbe im Foto entspricht ziehmlich genau der echten. Es ist schön giftgrün. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es UV-aktiv ist. Es neigt nicht zum Ausflocken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mistermeister (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt ihr???*

Verwende das hier   https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-ekoolant-pastel-green-concentrate-250ml 

Wird 1:3 mit dest. Wasser gemischt...

Kein ganz billiger Spass, besonders bei Anlagen mit großer Füllmenge, aber optisch halten die was sie versprechen und meine Kühhleistung is überraschend gut...


----------

